# Ottawa ehMac Mini-Meeting!



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
Vexel and I just had an ehMac meet-up here in Ottawa. 
(Or was it a Flash-MiniMob?) Vexel PM'd me this AM and we met at noon.

Anyway, we met over organic Mexican and Colombian coffees and choco-chip cookies at Bridgehead on Wellington. 
Of course, all we did for an hour and a half was gossip about other ehMac members.  

It was fun and relaxing, and I got to thinking, (  ), 
if anyone else wants to meet, spur-of-the-moment-like, send me your contact info, and next time we'll let you know where and when.

Here's what chillaxin' Mac Nerds look like:
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i5.tinypic.com/314vxo1.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
That's SoyMac on the Left (where else?) and Vexel on the Right.
The furry one is Jacqueline. Only decaf for her.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea for a trip up to Ottawa. But the trouble is - I am a few hours away. No spur of the moment thing for me!

Pete


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

mazirion said:


> That sounds like a great idea for a trip up to Ottawa. But the trouble is - I am a few hours away. No spur of the moment thing for me!
> Pete


Let us know when you can be here, and maybe we can then be available "at the spur of the moment"!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> I'm in


Okay, Ottawaman, you're on the A list. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

did you say eh team?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> Of course, all we did for an hour and a half was gossip about other ehMac members.


Leave me out out of this. 

Haha, hope you had a good time, guys.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> Leave me out out of this. ...


Lars, were your ears burning today?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I could be up for it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Lars said:


> Leave me out out of this.
> 
> Haha, hope you had a good time, guys.


"The only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about"
- George Bernard Shaw


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I would have looked up ehMac members I know in Ottawa on a trip last week, but had a family member with me... we did the National Gallery and the Green Door restaurant in the same day, I thought that was novel.

Cheers.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> I could be up for it.


So the ehMac FlashMob Meeting list now includes: 
moi (SoyMac)
Vexel
Ottawaman
Altrodesigns

The "Maybe One Day..." list includes:
mazirion
HowEver

 There's always room for more!...

As well as the usual quick/slow coffee, Vexel and I talked about meeting in the future for poutine at the Elgin Street Diner. 
Any other ideas for taking a mid-day ehMac break?

(HowEver, I'm sure we could give your family members/guests a special day pass to be honourary ehMac members for a meet-up.  )


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

If the mini meeting happens anywhere near Bank street (at Gilmour) I can meet anywhere between Wellington and Elgin. If it's during the work week, lunch time is usually best for me.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Fridays are my best daytime "FlashMob"Meeting time.
Lunch on bank works for me.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, Friends -
The list gets longer!
Welcome, Manny! :clap: 

Here's another thought;
I'm not the only one owned by a dog. Jacqueline likes company. In the Winter we won't be able to sit outside on the patio with our animal amigos. If you'd like to bring your furry friend to a Winter ehMac FlashSnack, we could meet at a cafe such as Wags, where gourmet coffees and teas are served, and canine consumers are welcome to sit inside with us.

...Just another option.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Of course I'm in! I work out of the city, so I need 30-45 minutes notice, but my job is happily flexible, so I'm fairly available. pm sent with relevant details.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I am off this Friday through Tuesday. Otherwise, probably won't be able to make it until after I move, sometime next month.

Lunch would be great, and nice weather too. Playing tourist is always nicer when the sun is shining!


Pete


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

mazirion said:


> ... probably won't be able to make it until after I move, ...


Pete, where are you moving to?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Downtown is best for me, particularly Bank, around lunchtime and after work.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Pete, where are you moving to?


Just moving 66.5k's away in Brighton. Be less than 1/2 the distance to work. Live on the waterfront. Family and friends all around. That may be its downfall too though


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It was a great time.  If anyone is good on weekends, might be a bit better, no? 

Sundays are great for me, spur of the moment is kinda hard with the work that I'm doing right now. 

Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Weekends require negotiating with wives. Weekdays only require negotiation with employers.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> ...Weekdays only require negotiation with employers.


RevMatt, your "employer" is a kind and loving boss, and pretty to easy to negotiate with, yes?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

The CEO may be, but the local Manager(s) can be trickier


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Who's in for Today?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi Vexel,
I'm stuck at work until 4 pm.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Lets arrange for an evening meeting then?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

What part of town?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm good with any where, I've got 4 wheels and an engine today.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Where and when, car boy?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm going to PM some others.. since they probably haven't seen the thread.. we'll wait for some responses.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

ok, sounds good


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> Where and when, car boy?


ditto


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I suppose the best thing to do would be to find out which part of the city we're all in.  West end here, Greenbank/Baseline.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Bronson and 417 here. No wheels.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't worry about the wheels, I can pick you up.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm near the Science and Tech museum on St. Laurent


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

If it's this evening, I can't commit for sure until my wife gets home from work at 5. We just did the shift change, overlapped for a whole 3 minutes 

But I should be fine. I'm near IKEA, and by this evening will have wheels. I am right beside the transit way, though, so if we go somewhere near that then I don't have to worry about driving home 

Hrm, which raises another question. Any young enough that they wouldn't get into a place that serves beer?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Not me today, friends  
Thanksgiving weekend social obligations (although I'd obviously rather hang out with Mac fans  )


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Old enough here.  You're really close to me if you're near IKEA.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Old enough here.  You're really close to me if you're near IKEA.


Ayup, although we are actually closer to Woodroffe. IKEA is just a good landmark. Up near Iris and Hightgate, if you know the neighbourhood at all.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Bah, Soy. I'll write you a note. I can sign it The Reverend and everything!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> Bah, Soy. I'll write you a note. I can sign it The Reverend and everything!


 - With _this_ half of the family, the "Rev" stamp would go far!

Actually, depending on how late things go, I might make it. The later the better, of course. And by the time I get there, I want everybody to be really really drunk.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hell, we should just drink at my place! lol


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Have whiskey, will travel  Beej tends to get hives this far out of downtown, mind you. Not that he has yet responded here.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

30 more minutes and I'll be finished work.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, so downtown somewhere would be the middle ground. I am tempted to suggest Oscar Wilde's just to be a disturber  - what's a good place that is downtownish, without being market prices? Or do we say the heck with it and go to the Highlander?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry I haven't responded. I'm out of town, but will get drunk to honour the meeting. To Liberty over Sobriety!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

May have to have a second get together for tomorrow with Beej and Soy


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> OK, so downtown somewhere would be the middle ground. I am tempted to suggest Oscar Wilde's just to be a disturber  - what's a good place that is downtownish, without being market prices? Or do we say the heck with it and go to the Highlander?


Ya'll know the town better than I do. I'll try my best to find the place tho! 

I'll be DD, since I'll have my car.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

PM me if you need a ride fellas.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

The Clocktower at Bank St. and the 417?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

That's a Go, Altro. Hop on iChat and come to the ehMac Chatroom, OM and I are in there.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

k, Anyone else who's in the area that wants to come, we're going to be at The Clocktower between 7:30-8:00 till Whenever. 

Everyone welcome!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, we're here, and well lubricated, but the coffee shop server won't let me upload a file, so that will wait until I am home. Soy, you shoulda come


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Awesme time guys. 

holy crap I can barely type this.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Awesme time guys.
> 
> holy crap I can barely type this.


And yet you biked home


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Many thanks to Vexel for drivingus around. Here we all are, at the end of the night. Unfortunately, the bar closed, so we had to stop. We were, however, the last ones out. So there is some honour in that 

From left to right:

Me, Ottawaman, Vexel (up top), altrodesigns.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It was a blast fellas  We're definitely doing it more often!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

RevMatt said:


> And yet you biked home


BEST. BIKE RIDE. EVER.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> BEST. BIKE RIDE. EVER.


lol :clap:

So, you're glad I didn't drive you home?


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys look tres cool... Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

sheamusj said:


> You guys look tres cool... Wish I could have been there!


Well, if you're ever making your way to Ottawa, let us know.. Flash meetings can happen pretty quickly!  We'd love to meet up.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://emoscum.org/


----------



## sheamusj (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the invite Vexel. You guys had a great idea, the thread also demonstrated terrific cooperation. Maybe we could get something like this happening in downtown Toronto.

Toronto ehmac community, what do you think? Also fair warning I'm an ancient guy and not so technically hip, but because I can drink beer or coffee could I be included in the get-together?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> http://emoscum.org/


heh

http://www.axioentertainment.com/articles/p2_articleid/19/p2_page/3 :lmao: and true.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> heh
> 
> http://www.axioentertainment.com/articles/p2_articleid/19/p2_page/3


"kittens cry when doves fly"


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> ... Unfortunately, the bar closed, so we had to stop. We were, however, the last ones out.....


So, if I had zipped over, and arrived at about 12:30, you lushes still would have been there?!

:-( Oh, if only I had some nights to live over again, but differently...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I beleive we left at 12:30.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> I beleive we left at 12:30.


You're kind. I feel less like I wasted my evening with _family_.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sorry I missed it, guys. I just got in at home at 7:30 and had to take care of things.

I swear I'll make it one of these days.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

me too - was at brothers place for Thanksgiving yesterday. MMMMm good - sis-in-law is a good cook.

I should be able to make most any day as I have been taken off the shift pretty much to prepare for an imminent deployment. That is, as long as I DAG (screen for all things) green. I need a military drivers license to drive a pickup. Three tests... sheesh!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone up for coffee this evening?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

As much as I'd like to. I need to write up my report for my product design.

(Base/dock for charging your cellphone/mp3 player . Looks and works great for an ipod, esp. with video as it's easy to watch the screen)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352156/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/96/266352156_15c2ac7cb0.jpg" width="333" height="500" alt="Base 1" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352143/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/102/266352143_9f85528fb3.jpg" width="395" height="500" alt="Base 2" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352114/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/104/266352114_5940446e1a.jpg" width="362" height="500" alt="Base 3" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/unleashedlive/266352101/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/97/266352101_43a3e0d023.jpg" width="500" height="240" alt="Base 4" /></a>

 

Next time though.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

How's tomorrow evening for a meet? 

Saturday, November 25th.

Drinkies?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn, plans already for the night.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Damn, plans already for the night.


tptptptp Lamer


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I could be available for a little bit. Gotta work early in the morning, so no closing down the bar for me, or anything, but I'd be happy to drop by for a bit.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Could be a possibilty for me.
I'm on bicycle tonight, though, so location is a consideration.
Location! Location! Location!

Somewhere between Elgin, Woodroffe, the Ottawa river, and the Rideau river.
( Yeah, I know, it looks like I'm a Voyageur thinking about going to a rendezvous  )

The closer to Tunney's the better.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

I would love to partake in one of these events sometime! Perhaps when school is done! Or in the summer. 

Cheers!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Dan, I can provide the transpo this evening. So, no worries there. We just need some more peeps.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Out of town again.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah keep an eye out for a shifty looking MacBook user 
My daughter never did recover her MB - lucky we had insurance.

Have fun.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Not seeing anything recent on this, I'm guessing we're not on? 'tis only 8:45, I suppose. I'll keep a close eye on the thread, although 10:30 is my turn into a pumpkin time on Saturday nights.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Okay, it's almost 9 PM.
If we can get a minimum of 4, I'm still in for tonight!

Anyone besides Vexel and RevMatt and myself?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, time's running out for RevMatt, and no-one else is announcing their intentions. Shall we plan for beers another night?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Guess so. Friday's are better for me, in general, but whatever. Really, any night other than Saturday is good


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry about last night fellas, something came up. 

Anyway.. maybe we could get together sometime this evening for coffee if anyone is free. Or, beer.  I'm all in if you guys are. Chan will be coming with me as well.. so you'll be able to meet her too!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't participate, I had friends in from out of town.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I won't know until the boss gets home at 5ish whether this evening works for me, but on my calendar it does


----------

